# Another Fuel Question: Marine Fuel



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

A Marathon station nearby just started carrying 'marine' fuel. The pump used to be for kerosene. The pump is marked marine fuel, and is $2.49 a gallon. I asked the station attendent if it was 100% ethanol free. She didn't know. I asked if it was the same as the regular no lead we used to get. She didn't know. I'd like to start using it in my Stihl saw, blower, lawn mowers, 6hp fishing motor. Google doesn't help much, it's just full of additive websites..I think it should be OK.. Got a ton of leaves to move soon, and lot's of wood to cut.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

100% fuel locator:

http://pure-gas.org/index.jsp?stateprov=MI


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

jimp said:


> 100% fuel locator:
> 
> http://pure-gas.org/index.jsp?stateprov=MI


No help there. Not listed.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

bobberbill said:


> No help there. Not listed.


If you find out it's true ethanol free fuel then you're free to post the info on that same site.


----------



## FIP (Jan 10, 2003)

Doubtful it is ethanol free at $2.49 price. Around here we get jabbed $4 or more a gallon for ethanol free. Maybe your station is not collecting road tax on regular fuel being used in "marine" applications.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Friend told me the Admiral station in town has marine fuel. I'll have to do some checking and put the post on that locator site.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Not on your sunrise side but for those interested I just stopped this morning at the Filer BP south of Manistee. Their 100% gas was $3.28 and they labeled the pump "ORV" fuel.


----------



## Tron (Jan 13, 2010)

I have/had the same question. I used to get Rec 90 at a certain gas station, and the pump had a sticker that said ethanol free. That same station, which is now a Marathon station, now sells gas labeled Recreation 89, but there is no sticker that says ethanol free.

I did find a Safety Data Sheet at the Marathon website that shows the composition of the Recreation 89 fuel, and it does not appear to include any ethanol. See: http://www.marathonpetroleum.com/brand/content/documents/mpc/sds/0314MAR019.pdf. The Safety Data Sheet for Regular Unleaded with Ethanol shows Ethyl Alcohol at 5.7%-10%. See: http://www.marathonpetroleum.com/brand/content/documents/mpc/sds/0130MAR019.pdf.

Here's the website with the links to the Safety Data Sheets: http://www.marathonpetroleum.com/brand/Products/SDS/


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Update: Checked the local Admiral station and they don't carry rec/orv/marine type E-0 gas. The Marathon station does. I talked to the Mgr, she said they just started selling it. E-0, less than 1% ethanol. It's labeled marine fuel, and has an additive called ValveTect. $2.49 per gallon. I'm switching all my engines over to this stuff..

http://www.valvtect.com/marineFuelGasoline.asp


----------



## lasec17 (Jan 9, 2007)

Bill what city is this station located


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

St. Joe County, SW MI, near Jones, MI.. I wonder if other Marathon stations are carrying it, but I don't know.. The valvetect website gives locations where it's available, but this local station wasn't listed. Maybe because it's just new to carry it..


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

When crude is expensive alcohol content is up to 10% when crude is cheap as it is now content is very low if at all. If your using gas quickly, no worries. But the last tank that will be sitting for months should be stabilized or drained. Been working for me, I maintain over a hundred small engines at work and Seafoam is my friend. Fuel companys just found another way to get your money. Foster Oil Co. out of Richmond/West Branch, sells Marathon products and sells me pure 89 octane at same price as Marathon stations pump price.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

I use Seafoam religiously, and run midgrade E10..The Valvetect additive in the Marine fuel states in the brochure that a stabilizer is added and good for 1 year.


----------



## FIP (Jan 10, 2003)

feedinggrounds said:


> When crude is expensive alcohol content is up to 10% when crude is cheap as it is now content is very low if at all......


Situation is not quite that simple. EPA again this summer demonstrated it's collusion with the ethanol industry by increasing the biofuels mandated use to 17.4 billion gallons per year. As ethanol is the only biofuel available, it is all ethanol. Gasoline companies have to use it all the time to meet that mandate.

http://dailycaller.com/2015/05/29/despite-thunderous-opposition-epa-increases-the-ethanol-mandate/


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

FIP said:


> Situation is not quite that simple. EPA again this summer demonstrated it's collusion with the ethanol industry by increasing the biofuels mandated use to 17.4 billion gallons per year. As ethanol is the only biofuel available, it is all ethanol. Gasoline companies have to use it all the time to meet that mandate.
> 
> http://dailycaller.com/2015/05/29/despite-thunderous-opposition-epa-increases-the-ethanol-mandate/


Your statement is very true...but my random test show alcohol content % is all over, from none detected to more than 10% this is also the results other small engine repairmen I work with in the golf business. What the gov. says and reality are rarely the same. I am lucky to have a source of pure fuel and for now will remain pure. The older bulk tanks lining is not suitable for alcohol blended fuels, as I am told by my supplier and he does not see tank replacement or reline in his near future.


----------

